# Hog Wild - Mobile, AL Mar 12-13



## vegas_frak (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm cooking in my first competition next weekend at the Hog Wild Festival in Mobile, AL. I'm uber excited and nervous all at the same time.

Does anyone know where to get the cutting mats like I have seen the pros use on BBQ Pitmasters??

Pics from the event to come!

Wish me luck boys and girls!


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 8, 2010)

http://store.smokymountainsmokers.com/pd_singleuse.cfm

These what you are looking for?


----------



## bottomline (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck to you!!


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 16, 2010)

Well?  How did you do?


----------



## vegas_frak (Mar 16, 2010)

Came in 8th overall - I have another thread going with more detail:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=90719


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 26, 2010)

Very cool.  Congrats!!


----------

